# How can i play games without the cd



## Fastlane247 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi all i have over 30 games on my pc and it is running through my lcd tv which makes gaming so much better but i have a small issue. Half my games require me to use the cd everytime i want to play, is there any way i can play these games without using the cd, like a no cd patch or a virtual cd drive where i could copy the cd to the hdd and play that way. These are all retail games and I tried a no cd patch for red alert 2 but that makes the game not work any more. The games i am always needing a cd for are EA games like need for speed underground, nhl 2005, nfl 2005, Tiger wood 2005, red alert 2 and playboy mansion, Not all these are made by ea but i found that any game made by ea requires a cd to play and there are no updates i could fine which changes this. Thank you


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

If a game requires a CD to play, you would have to go out and find a no CD patch to play it without the disk. I think you'll have to do this by yourself, as people may class you wanting to run games without the disk as suspicious if not illegal.


----------



## coreman (Feb 7, 2005)

The majority of No-CD patchs, technically speaking, remove specific multiplayer/online capabilites. If you want to not use your game CD's then you could look into a virtual CD program, some can be expensive, but you get what you pay for. In their legitimate use situations, thes programs are wonderful, but they do take up alot of disk space, as a copy of the CD is stored on ur HD.

Look up GameXCopy from 321 studios, you'll prolly only be able to find it on eBay, but that's the best program for it. I purchased it with dvdxcopy back as a package for $200 (ouch) but it was well worth it. Never have to change a CD again.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It is illegal and this thread will be closed per forum rules.

PS 321Studios is no longer in business... too many lawsuits regarding copyright infringments (so I heard)

Fastlane, I thought you knew about the forum rules...


----------



## Fastlane247 (Apr 7, 2004)

I WASN'T ASKING HOW TO MAKE ILLIGAL ANYTHING i was simply asking how i can play a retail game with no cd, all anyone had to say was you cannot unless you do it in an illegal way. I think blaming me for this is totally unfair.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm not blaming you for anything. It's against forum rules.


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

Fastlane247 said:


> Half my games require me to use the cd everytime i want to play, is there any way i can play these games without using the cd, like a no cd patch or a virtual cd drive where i could copy the cd to the hdd and play that way.


treading on thin ice with this one.

copied from the rules.

Furthermore, we do not allow instructions on how to complete illegal activities

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------



## Fastlane247 (Apr 7, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> I'm not blaming you for anything. It's against forum rules.


asking if there is a way of playing a RETAIL GAME with out using a cd is against the rules? What is the point of asking a simple question, i was not asking anything illegal in my question at all. I purchased these games with money from a store, i am NOT ripping them off the net.


----------



## Fastlane247 (Apr 7, 2004)

jd_957 said:


> treading on thin ice with this one.
> 
> copied from the rules.
> 
> ...


why is my question bad, i paid for the games.


----------



## Fastlane247 (Apr 7, 2004)

I will not post anything like this again, sorry for the question, I guess putting no cd patch or virtual drive is not something i should have put in it. I did not know that was not alowed if i purchased the games.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Rules are rules dude. I don't make them, I just follow them:



Forum Rules (note the BOLD) said:


> Category IV Offenses
> Serious Crimes
> Hacking/Interference - This is the deliberate use of any device, software, routine, or activity to achieve or attempt to achieve any interference with the proper operation of the site, as determined by the administration.
> Threats/Harassment - This would be threats of bodily harm or other harassment from a user, whether by email or on the forum, as determined by the administration.
> Other Illegal Activities - As you might expect, we don't want anything illegal going on here. Users cannot post hacks, *cracks*, pirated software, or anything of the like. Furthermore, *we do not allow instructions on how to complete illegal activities*, such as pirating. Please don't ask for advise on using illegal software, as it will be removed.


Because of it's nature, this forum prohibts any information on NOCD cracks.

Regardless of if you purchase the game or not, it's still against copyright laws too.


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

Fastlane247 said:


> where i could copy the cd to the hdd


EA builds their games that way for a reason. so that they will not be copied. and you are asking us how to do it.


----------



## jbcurtin (Mar 11, 2005)

get a CD tower


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

fastlane said:


> I guess putting no cd patch or virtual drive is not something i should have put in it


Wouldn't matter, your title would have been enough to close the thread 

Like I said, nothing personal, just the rules.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Closed for reasons previously stated


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I am just going to add one comment to this 

The vast majority of games insist on the original CD being in the drive to act as an anti piracy protection 

We will not advise how to get round that protection

Some games do allow you to copy to the HD and normally they have teh instructions on how to do it buried deeply in the help file somewhere

Most of the games that insist on a cd but not as a piracy prevention are older games that were made when the usual HD size was a lot smaller and now with large HDs there isn't always any reason to run a cd rather than having them on the disc

We do need to be very careful though with giving or allowing advice on infringement of copyright or advice that can be interpreted as condoning piracy

For these reasons we err on the side of caution and close such threads before problems arise

We hope that you can understand our reasons and although we want you to remain as members of these forums we will not assist in these possible illegal acts


----------

